# 1,100 pound hog killed near Atlanta



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

I didn't take time to jot the web address down so you will have google the head line to find the story. Supposedly it is suppose to be bigger then HogZilla which was killed in 2004.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i saw it on tv. probably another hybrid.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Another Hogzilla caught near AtlantaAssociated Press
FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. - A giant wild hog boasted to be bigger than the near-mythical "Hogzilla" caught in southern Georgia a few years ago has been killed in a suburban Atlanta neighborhood.

The hog hung snout down from a tree Friday in William Coursey's front yard, not far from where the avid hunter said he shot the beast. He said he hauled it to a truck weight station, which recorded the hairy hog at 1,100 pounds.

The Department of Natural Resources did not know whether the hog was a record for the state. "We don't keep records on hogs," said Melissa Cummings of the DNR's public affairs department.

But Coursey believes his behemoth surpasses the famed super swine shot and killed in 2004 that weighed in at half a ton on the farm's scales. A team of National Geographic experts later confirmed "Hogzilla" didn't quite live up to the 1,000-pound, 12-foot hype, saying the beast was probably 7 1/2 to 8 feet long, and weighed about 800 pounds.

The news of Coursey's kill got people are talking about the enormous beasts that roam the state.

"Nobody keeps official records," said Daryl Kirby, an editor with Georgia Outdoor News. "But it's one heck of a hog."



Didnt see any pics though....


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I saw a picture. It had nothing for scale, just looked like a hog. Someone gave us an old sow that weighed well over 800, and I could have had the boar or other sow that went over 1000. I knew a guy who used to take his old sows to the sale, he once took two of them and they weighed over 2200 together. As I recall, he got 3 cents for them, and it was about a 250 mile round trip to the sale barn. So I don't know what all the uproar is about hogs that might weigh 1000 or more. I'd bet if you had the choice of taking one to sale for $30 or turning it out, alot of people would turn it loose.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Do this mean a new opportunity for paid trophy hunts????


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I might just agree with you Ed, I go to a nearby pig sale everyonce in a while and it's nothing to see 1000 pounders or more waiting to go to the sausage plant. The most I've seen a big one go is 8 cents a pound. By the time we buy it back in the grocery store we are paying $2.47 a pound.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah it's a trophy hunt opportunity. Lots of those people wouldn't care what their big hog's life history is. They want the picture and the head mount. Bidding starts at $1/pound.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

1000 lbs in the WILD is amazing though. Yeah you see big fat lazy hogs at sales over a 1000lbs, but a lean, wild, have to find it's own food hog over a 1000 lbs is a BIG deal.

I watched a whole National Geographic show on Hogzilla, it was real interesting. The tusks were impressive on Hogzilla.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

What r.h. and Ed said makes sense. I remember 2 monster Duroc sows that we had at Frank Lloyd Wright's farm in the 1940s. The biggest one would have been perfect for the wild as she hated all people. In addition to her monster size, I remember her for the 27 piglets that she had in a single litter. She didn't raise them all but she was big enough to raise more than she was equipped to handle. It was either 18 or 19 that she raised from that litter.

Martin


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

No pics in this day and age. Elvis and Jim Morrison were in attendance as well......... ya right. If its not pure poo I will be very surprised.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I saw the photos. It was a feral hog. It also lived in an area where there were many houses and was used to people as it came up in their yards. People fed the hog and there was always something for it to eat in the yards. Still it was a big hog, not quite as big as hogzilla.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> 1000 lbs in the WILD is amazing though. Yeah you see big fat lazy hogs at sales over a 1000lbs, but a lean, wild, have to find it's own food hog over a 1000 lbs is a BIG deal.
> 
> I watched a whole National Geographic show on Hogzilla, it was real interesting. The tusks were impressive on Hogzilla.




Didn't hogzilla have easy access to food 24/7 at the one guy's fish farm? Doesn't really qualify as wild, to me.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've been trying to find information on a monster boar that was on exhibit at the Dane County fair in Madison, WI a few years ago. Supposedly he was the largest hog ever weighed. Couldn't find the info right away. Did find that some breeds will top 1,300 pounds at 5 years of age. 

Martin


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Wow.

http://www.dsctest.org/media/pigFacts.htm

6. The largest pig that ever lived was "Big Bill," a Poland-China hog. This portly porker weighed in at 2,552 lbs and was so large that he dragged his belly on the ground. His shoulders were 5 feet high and he was 9 feet long.

7. The world's largest litter of pigs was 37 piglets! Most pigs have 8-12 babies at once.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

dcross said:


> Didn't hogzilla have easy access to food 24/7 at the one guy's fish farm? Doesn't really qualify as wild, to me.


To grow to that size there has to be easy access to food. Many of the wild hogs are not really wild. In many areas not that long ago people released their hogs and gathered them later when they had gained weight. The majority of wild hogs come from these tame hogs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

[ In many areas not that long ago people released their hogs and gathered them later when they had gained weight. ]

My Ma use to tell me that's what they done when she was growing up. The only fences that was used was just around the house to keep the livestock out of your yard. The pigs and cows ran loose and they would gather the hogs up at the end of fall for butchering.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

r.h. in okla. said:


> [ In many areas not that long ago people released their hogs and gathered them later when they had gained weight. ]
> 
> My Ma use to tell me that's what they done when she was growing up. The only fences that was used was just around the house to keep the livestock out of your yard. The pigs and cows ran loose and they would gather the hogs up at the end of fall for butchering.


In Wyoming Township, WI, there's a valley called Pig Pen Hollow. About 100 years ago, local farmers would turn their hogs loose to live off the land. At market time, they were all rounded up and divided up according to what each farmer had. Wolves might get a few so losses were expected. What the rest didn't know was that a Dan Hewitt had a fenced area for holding those missing pigs! He was also known to start out to the railhead in Dodgeville with only 2 head of cattle and arrive with a dozen!

Martin


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I knew a guy who always kept a few head missing in case someone found some strays.


----------

